# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Schule

## alter mann

In Th beginnt nun das neue Schuljahr. Aus diesem Anlass moechte ich mal einige Zeilen aus dem Schulalltag, so wie ich es hier erlebt habe,  schreiben. So wie ueberall gibt es auch hier grosse Unterschiede. Meine  Eindruecke sind sicherlich  nicht auf andere Schulen uebertragbar. 

Als mein Sohn so ca. 2 Jahre, 6 Monate alt war, gingen wir in einen Kindergarten gleich bei uns um die Ecke. Die Kindergaertnerin meinde, bringt mal den Kleinen jeweils 3 halbe Tage vorbei, dann sehen wir weiter. Gesagt, getan. Am 2. Tag sagte die Kindergaertnerin, bringt ihn morgen mal den ganzen Tag.  Nach dem 3. Tag sagte die Kindergaertnerin….geht mal rueber ins  Buero und meldet ihn an. Er kommt ganz gut klar.  Im ersten Jahr wurde viel  gespielt, gesungen und auch gemalt. Die Umgangssprache war Thai mit einigen englischen Saetzen dazwischen.  Im 2. Kindergartenjahr ging es anders zur Sache. Die Klassenstaerke war ca. 30 Kinder und 3 Lehrkraefte. Zwei Thailaenderinen und eine Philippinin als Englischlehrerin. Der Kleine konnte am Ende dieses Schuljahres das thail. Gogai lesen und schreiben und das engl. ABC ebenso. Es hat dem Kleinen viel Spass gemacht. Er ging gerne zum Kindergarten. Die Ehrzieherinnen waren gut ausgebildet und haben den Stoff spielerisch ruebergebracht. So haben sie z.B. mit der Englishlehrerin mal eine Fischsuppe gekocht oder Suessspeisen zubereitet. Alles in englischer Sprache. Die Filipina sprach in der Schule kein Wort Thai, obwohl sie es sehr gut konnte. Der Preis fuers Schuljahr so ca. 35.000,-- Bath.

Die Juniorchefin des Kindergartens war super. Zum Ende des Schuljahres hat sie sich mit jedem einzelnen Kind mehrere Stunden befast. Hat mit ihm gespielt, geredet und versucht die Staerken und  Schwaechen des Kindes zu finden. Bei unserem Junior war sie der Meinung,  ihm liegen Fremdsprachen ( im Nachhinein, sie hatte Recht )und hat uns empfohlen in diese Richtig weiter zu machen. Wir haben unseren Kleinen dann auf einer teueren Privatschule angemeldet. Der Preis fuers Schuljahr war ueber 60.000,-- Bath.
Diese Schule hatte auch ca. 30 Schueler je Klassenzimmer und 3 Lehrkraefte. Jeweils eine Thailaenderin, eine Chinesin und ein Englaender/in. Leider war unter den ganzen Lehrkraeften keine einzige ausgebildete Lehrerin. Entsprechend niedrig war das Niveau. Gelernt hat er dort etwas Englisch und Chin. Leider nur in Worten. Im ganzen Klassenzimmer gab es keine Buecher, Papier oder Schreibstifte. Die thail Lehrerin glaenzte durch Abwesenheit. Im Klassenzimmer herrschte unter den Kindern  Faustrecht. Der Kleine ging unwillig zur Schule und hatte nach einigen Monaten nur Frust. Gelernt hat er dort nichts. Nach einem Schuljahr war dort Schluss.

Nun  ging es  in eine andere 3-sprachige Schule. Hier auch nur 30 Schueler je Klassenzimmer und 3 Lehrkraefte. Jeweils eine Thai, ein US-Staatsbuerger und eine Chinesin.  Er war zu diesem Zeitpunkt 5 ½ Jahre alt und besuchte  die Anupan 3 ( Vorschule 3 ). Lesen konnte er bereits Worte in Thai und Englisch. In Mathe wird schon plus und minus gerechnet. Auch wird grosser Wert auf die praktische Umsetzung des gelernten Stoffes  gelegt. So war z.B.  die chin. Marine mit 4 Schiffen in Sattahip. Die Schulleitung hat spontan 12 Doppeldeckerbusse gechartert ( auf Kosten der Schule )und alle Schueler wurden im Pendelverkehr zum Hafen in Sattahip gefahren und konnten mit der chin. Mannschaft der Schiffe das gelehrnte Chin. gleich in der Praxis testen. Fand ich prima. Das Schulgeld ist ca. 20.000.-- Bath pro Schuljahr, aufgeteilt auf 2 Terms (Semester ). Das wichtigste ab ist, unser Kleiner geht wieder gerne zur Schule. Es macht ihm Spass.

Letztes Jahr hat er in dieser Schule sein P 1 ( Grundschule 1 ) durchgezogen. War super. Er beherscht bereits besser wie sein Vater Englisch in Wort und Schrift.  ::  In Chin. hat er bereits  den YCT Test Stufe 1   (  http://www.konfuzius-duesseldorf.de/HSK/YCT_Info  )  geschaft. Ab heute sind die Ferien zu Ende und es  geht  in dieser Schule mit P 2 ( Grundschule 2 ) weiter.

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## Willi Wacker

...das macht Spass wenn man sieht das der kleine mit Sprachen
 und sowieso in der Schule gut zurecht kommt   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön für diesen Bericht aus dem Schulalltag. Nicht immer muss eine teure Schule die gute sein.
Wichtig ist auch, dass Dein Sohn gerne zur Schule geht. Deine Anteilnahme an seiner schulischen Ausbildung ist ein guter Motivator und
eine große Hilfe. Würden sich doch mehr Väter so um die Kinder kümmern wie Du.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Würden sich doch mehr Väter so um die Kinder kümmern wie Du.


...hab ich auch gemacht
Meine Tochter hat ja schliesslich ihr Abi bravourös bestanden.
Der neuste Hit...sie will nun vor dem Studium ein halbes Jahr als Au-pair nach Australien. 
Kontakte sind schon geknüpf.Papa holt sie dann ab und fliegt mit ihr über new zealand, Hawaii
L.A. Miami zurück nach D-.
Wenns so weit ist schreibe ich mehr...

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, gratuliere auch Dir und natürlich Deiner Tochter zum Abitur, dass sie sicher in Deutschland gemacht hat.
Da machst Du ja eine halbe Weltreise, wenn Du das Töchterlein abholst. Fährt Deine Frau auch mit?
Was will Tochter dann studieren?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Willi, gratuliere auch Dir und natürlich Deiner Tochter zum Abitur, dass sie sicher in Deutschland gemacht hat.
> Da machst Du ja eine halbe Weltreise, wenn Du das Töchterlein abholst. Fährt Deine Frau auch mit?
> Was will Tochter dann studieren?


..ja Peter, in Deutschland...und keine halbe Weltreise sondern einmal herum um den Globus
Frau bleibt hier in D. zu Hause...einer muss ja schliesslich noch arbeiten  :: 
studieren will Tochter dann Landschaftsarchitektur...aller Voraussicht nach

----------


## wein4tler

Der Sohn eines Freundes hat auch Landschaftsarchitektur studiert. Er reist jetzt beruflich in der Welt herum um in verschiedenen Ländern Landschaftsplanung zu machen. Diese Projekte gehen oft über mehrere Monate.

----------


## alter mann

Da sollte der junge Mann dann mal in meinen Garten kommen. Da gibt es auch viel zu planen und Arbeit fuer mehrere Monate.  :: 

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## alter mann

Hallo

Zur Zeit sind in den Th-Schulen Zwischenpruefungen. Ich habe mal die erste Seite einer Englischaufgabe  einer Por 2 – Klasse eingescannt. Die Kids sind alle ca. 7 Jahre alt. Ich pers. denke mal, wenn sie den Text lesen und verstehen koennen, dann ist es mit dem Englisch gar nicht so schlecht.  Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere  DACH-Member  Kinder im entsprechenden Alter.  Interessant  waehre nun, wie DACH- Kinder im Alter von ca. 7 Jahren mit so einem Text klar kommen.

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## Willi Wacker

...für Thaikids im zweiten Schuljahr ?
kaum zu glauben...

ok, ich kann eigentlch nicht mitreden da unsere Tochter fast 21 ist
aber den Stoff hatte sie in D. in der 2 ˋten  Grundschulklasse nicht

Cheffe hat Kinder welche hier in D. zur Schule gehen

----------


## Enrico

Sieht nach Leistungskurs aus. Aber ich werde es die Tage mal Sirida lesen lassen. English kann sie ja bisschen, mal sehen ob sie es auch lesen kann und verstehen. Iss aber noch in den Ferien.

----------


## Erich

Das ist ganz normaler Schulstoff - bei dem die Kids so gut wie nichts lernen - nur pauken oder auf gut Glück ankreuzen. Kenn ich von Nichten und Neffen. Der aktuelle Englischlehrer im Dorf ist ein originaler Brite, aktuell total gefrustet, weil den Kids diese Art von Schulenglisch keinen Bock macht.

----------


## alter mann

> Das ist ganz normaler Schulstoff - bei dem die Kids so gut wie nichts lernen - nur pauken oder auf gut Glück ankreuzen. Kenn ich von Nichten und Neffen. Der aktuelle Englischlehrer im Dorf ist ein originaler Brite, aktuell total gefrustet, weil den Kids diese Art von Schulenglisch keinen Bock macht.


Erich, wenn von 13 Fragen 13 richtig angekreuzt sind, dann sind die Kinder Hellseher. Ich werde mal nach den Lottozahlen fuer kommende Woche fragen.  :: 

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## pit

> wenn von 13 Fragen 13 richtig angekreuzt sind, dann sind die Kinder Hellseher.


Hab ich was verpasst? Gibt's da noch einen zweiten Zettel? Ich sehe nur 8 Fragen. Die Fragestellung unter #5 erscheint mir auch äußerst merkwürdig. Vielleicht ist der Englischlehrer Italiener?

 ::

----------


## alter mann

> Hab ich was verpasst? Gibt's da noch einen zweiten Zettel? Ich sehe nur 8 Fragen. Die Fragestellung unter #5 erscheint mir auch äußerst merkwürdig. Vielleicht ist der Englischlehrer Italiener?


Ja pit es gibt noch ein 2. Blatt. Die Englischlehrerin kommt von den Philippinen.

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## alter mann

> ...... Der aktuelle Englischlehrer im Dorf ist ein originaler Brite, aktuell total gefrustet, ..........


Erich, bitte nicht boese sein, dazu moechte ich jedoch einige Zeilen schreiben  :: 

Unter den ca. 12 Langnasenenglischlehrern ( 8 aus GB, 2 USA, 2 Aussie ) die ich hier in Th kenne,  ist nur eine Frau aus GB die in ihrem Heimatland Kindergaertnerin war. Die anderen waren Kfz-Mech, Metzger, Maurer usw. Nichts gegen diese Berufe. Es sind alles ehrenwerte Jobs. Nur den Umgang mit Kindern haben sie nie gelernt. Es ist genau so als wenn ich als Schreibtischtaeter ein Auto reparieren soll oder Wurst machen. Das wird nichts.

Hierzu ein Erlebniss.....Vor einiger Zeit war ich in einer 2-sprachigen Th-Schule. Ein Lehrer aus GB gab den 4 bis 5 jaehrigen Kindern Verkehrsunterricht. Sie sangen zusammen den Song.....by green you can go, by green you can go, by yellow you can go, by yellow you can go, by red up to you.....

Dies ist zwar ein englischer nursery-song jedoch fuer Th vollkommen ungeeignet.   :: 

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## wein4tler

*Für Österreich:*

Englisch wird hierzulande zwar bereits ab der ersten Klasse Volksschule unterrichtet, doch am Ende der Grundschule können weder Gespräche aktiv geführt noch leichte schriftliche Texte verstanden werden. Fazit von Julia Hüttner vom Institut für Anglistik und Amerikanistik der Uni Wien: „Der Unterricht in der Sekundarstufe beginnt bei null.“

Demnach „fehlt rund der Hälfte der Schüler am Ende der vierten Schulstufe die Fähigkeit zu einer grundlegenden mündlichen Kommunikation. Insgesamt können nur knapp sieben Prozent der Volksschulkinder einfachstes Englisch sprechen“.
Die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig. Einerseits wird das Fach von Volksschullehrern, nicht aber von speziell ausgebildeten Englischlehrern unterrichtet. 
Andererseits stellt der Lehrplan ein erstes Kennenlernen der Sprache in den Vordergrund, der Unterricht soll integrativ erfolgen, also in andere Fächer eingebaut werden. In der Praxis werden Lieder gesungen, Reime nachgesprochen, immer mal wieder zwischendurch fünf, zehn Minuten Englisch gemacht. 
Der Lernfortschritt hängt daher stark vom Lehrer ab: Wie ernst nimmt er den Englischunterricht? Wie sicher ist er selbst in der Sprache? 
Deshalb setzen die Lehrer an AHS, Haupt- und Mittelschule bei null an.
Die unterschwellige Meinung, dass es für "die Kleinen" reicht, wenn die Volksschul-Lehrerin nur ein bisschen mehr weiß, ist sicherlich falsch.
In Wien kommt noch dazu, dass 50Prozent der Volksschulkinder eine andere Muttersprache als Deutsch (Türkisch, Serbokroatisch, Chinesisch u.a.) haben. Nun noch eine zweite, für sie fremde Sprache zu lernen, würde diese Kinder laut Stadtschulrat, schlicht „überfordern“.
Immer mehr kommt die Forderung, für eine Stärkung des Fremdsprachenunterrichts in der Volksschule, eigene Fremdsprachenlehrer auszubilden.

----------


## Erich

> Erich, bitte nicht boese sein, dazu moechte ich jedoch einige Zeilen schreiben 
> 
> Unter den ca. 12 Langnasenenglischlehrern ( 8 aus GB, 2 USA, 2 Aussie ) die ich hier in Th kenne,  ist nur eine Frau aus GB die in ihrem Heimatland Kindergaertnerin war. Die anderen waren Kfz-Mech, Metzger, Maurer usw. Nichts gegen diese Berufe. Es sind alles ehrenwerte Jobs. Nur den Umgang mit Kindern haben sie nie gelernt. Es ist genau so als wenn ich als Schreibtischtaeter ein Auto reparieren soll oder Wurst machen. Das wird nichts.
> 
> Gruesse vom
> alten mann


Ich nehm doch nix übel, ist auch was dran: der in unserem Dorf hat wenigstens irgendwas medientechnisches studiert... aber wer hat den zum Lehrer gemacht - er sich selber? Das ist das Problem. Mit dem  Th-Englischlehrer davor konnte man nicht mal bisschen "small talk" machen - der hatte ungefähr soviel anwendungsbereites Englisch parat wie seine Schüler.

----------

